# Anyone from Asia?



## keith84_uk

As the title said, just curious to know does anyone from asia?


----------



## Silva1

am chinese if that helps ..


----------



## keith84_uk

so am i  i am from HK


----------



## snizzy

I am Singapore


----------



## Averroes

Well of Pakistani origin if that counts


----------



## keith84_uk

Nice to see you all here


----------



## sly

I'm from Thailand!!


----------



## tommy

Hi Keith, I'm from Thailand.


----------



## Piratez

Hi....I'm from Indonesia:thumb:


----------



## gomzi

Hi.. I am from India. Right now in Melbourne, Australia


----------



## Keefe

I am from Singapore too!


----------



## cvs04

*Detailing in Asia*

Hi all in Asia!

I'm moving to live in Thailand in Jan 2009 with a view to maybe move on to live in Singapore, if I can afford it there. Haven't given too much thought as to detailing whilst I stay in Asia however it might be worth me investigating a little. Is there a market for detailing services out there???  I should imagine Singapore would be a good market and maybe Hong Kong. It'd be nice to get some thoughts as to what if any market for this is there? :thumb:


----------



## tehtarikk

from indonesia


----------



## tehtarikk

jakarta to be exact


----------



## Piratez

tehtarikk said:


> jakarta to be exact


hallo...i'm from semarang, nice to see you at DW mate...
regard :wave:


----------



## Dummer

cvs04 said:


> Hi all in Asia!
> 
> I'm moving to live in Thailand in Jan 2009 with a view to maybe move on to live in Singapore, if I can afford it there. Haven't given too much thought as to detailing whilst I stay in Asia however it might be worth me investigating a little. Is there a market for detailing services out there???  I should imagine Singapore would be a good market and maybe Hong Kong. It'd be nice to get some thoughts as to what if any market for this is there? :thumb:


I'm from HK but now living in NZ
as far as I understand, ppl in HK only care about the cost and speed. So a valet is way more easier to survive than a detailing shop (most ppl don't understand the differences).


----------



## greenwagon

We have a place in Cebu phillipines as well as uk :thumb:


----------



## 2322

Hi all Asians, I'm from Malaysia:thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

Hi ...im from Qatar


----------



## Feeex

I work in Asia so spend a lot of time in that part of the world.....Love it!

Most of my time is spent in Singapore. Considering how expensive cars are out there, I can't believe some of the stuff you get to see on the roads. Was sat in a bar on Orchard Road and two Lambo's and a F430 went flying past 'Fast and Furious' style. Sounded amazing!


----------



## dschia

Hi, I am from singapore...


----------



## chnet

From China.
We are a manufacture, we make car wash mitt, car wash brush & car duster, car wash pad (sponge), cleaning towel (dust cloth).


----------



## scottdin

Hi,I am from Taiwan


----------



## KrisMas

Myself a quite lurker from Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia...spent some 4 odd years studying in Sheffield so just couldn't resist getting any updates, news, etc. from the UK...missed those days....


----------



## cs2

Hi all,

I'm from singapore 15 years in auto detailing industry, currently holding cs-II paint protection products.


----------



## nzy

I am also from singapore. Just started detailing only.


----------



## SubtleAggressiv

Family originally from Vietnam but British born


----------



## Phil23

Ahhh....Singapore, been there several times courtesy of my job. 

Four Floors.......


----------



## nickmak

I'm a Singaporean living in the UK right now! :wave:


----------



## Suberman

Another Singaporean here. :wave:


----------



## e39touring

Hi I'm from Malaysia. Had the opportunity to live in the Midlands for 3.5 years. Loughborough to be exact. Would be great if I knew about detailing and its communities back then.


----------



## ivor

Not From Asia but working in Batam and possibly moving here to settle with the girlfriend


----------



## Ton91

Bangkok, Thailand:wave:


----------



## nickmak

From Singapore, but I'm living in London now.


----------



## gomzi

Anyone from India?


----------



## NipponShine

I'm from HK living in the midlands, there is a HK detailing community did you know about that?


----------



## Manny_VAG

Bear807 said:


> I'm from HK living in the midlands, there is a HK detailing community did you know about that?


Can you expand on that please because I'm quite interested to know 

I originate from HK. I've been on a VW HK forum and seen pictures of members having a meet with someone presumably from AutoGlym, demonstrating some products like AG HD Wax. Also there was another meet where machine polishing was shown too.


----------



## Artdeshine

*from singapore*

Hi i from singapore. Need any assistance can pm me.:lol:


----------



## NipponShine

Manny_VAG said:


> Can you expand on that please because I'm quite interested to know
> 
> I originate from HK. I've been on a VW HK forum and seen pictures of members having a meet with someone presumably from AutoGlym, demonstrating some products like AG HD Wax. Also there was another meet where machine polishing was shown too.


Check pm mate! Im a VW guy too! nice too meet you! your profile pics looks like a polo so Hi5! polo owners too lol!


----------



## Beancounter

I travel to SE Asia a fair amount, have been in JKT, BKK and Singapore this week. Great part of the world, seriously tempted to relocate out here, just need to convince Mrs Bean 

Singapore would be my preference, with BKK second, but I hear KL is quite a good base too albeit I've not actually been there........I don't count a few connecting flights as a visit:lol:


----------



## Guest

alfred said:


> Hi i from singapore. Need any assistance can pm me.:lol:


Would it be more economical to buy Artdeshine products from you as I live in India and shipping from Singapore will be less than UK.


----------

